# 2005 Fuji Team pro



## Mike Gonyea (Jun 19, 2005)

http://www.fujibikes.com/2005/bikes.asp?id=6

Just ordered from my dealer. Has anyone had there hands on one? I have not been able to find anything on the web about it. The price was right and I have heard good reviews of Fuji's other bikes (except the superlight). What do you guys think? ----Mike


----------



## Erika Eschholz (Nov 28, 2010)

*How is your the 2005 fuji team pro ?*

I am looking at purchasing one for a good price. What has your experience been?
Thanks
Erika


----------



## tinman143 (Aug 14, 2009)

Holy thread from the dead raising!


----------

